# Washed bike trailer



## .stu (13 Mar 2014)

I bought a second hand croozer kid for 2 a few months back, which my eldest daughter loves. Unfortunately, the last owner kept it outside, so it is a bit faded and has some surface rust on the spokes and screws. But worst of all it smelt of pine disinfectant and/or urine - not sure which.

So last night I took it apart and removed the canvas bits and stuck them in the washing machine. The only issue I had was a couple of fibreglass poles which are sewn in along either side. I made a small hole and pushed these out and then stuck it all in the washer.

End result was amazing - beautifully clean, smelling of fresh blossom, completely transformed inside and out. The colours are brighter and the holes I made for the poles have even closed up again.

So if anyone else is considering cleaning their trailer and wants to know if it is possible/worthwhile I can confirm that it is.


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (13 Mar 2014)

Before and afters man. Rule one


----------



## .stu (14 Mar 2014)

Dunno if I've got a before, but I'll put an after up when I get home


----------



## XRHYSX (14 Mar 2014)

Ive done this with mine, although I bought mine from new and has always been stored in the garage, it has seen a lot of use in all weathers and a bit of off-roading too,
after about 5 yrs of abuse owner ship and three kids, it needed a bit of TLC


----------

